

Cloud deployment of PostGIS, GeoDjango, TileStream, and other geo apps made easy - jpetazzo
http://blog.dotcloud.com/deploy-geographic-applications-on-dotcloud-po

======
jpetazzo
We should also add other tile servers like mapserv to the mix, if there is
significant demand for it! :-)

------
shykes
Tilestream totally blew my mind. Great demo effect!

